# "Dieser Verbindung wird nicht vertraut" beim Laden von google.de



## _VFB_ (19. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe seit vorgestern das Problem das ich auf viele Seiten nicht mehr komme da ich dann von Firefox und auch allen anderen Browsern eine Sicherheitsmeldung bekomme. Das Problem tritt zum Beispiel bei meinem E-Mail Postfach auf was sehr ärgerlich ist. Ich habe keine Einstellungen oder so geändert. Das Problem war von "heut" auf "morgen" da. 
Hoffe jemand kennt das Problem und kann mir weiterhelfen. 

Lg _VFB_


----------



## locojens (19. Oktober 2013)

Welche Erweiterungen hast du denn installiert bei den Browsern? Und vorallem welche Antivirensoftware nutzt du?


----------



## _VFB_ (19. Oktober 2013)

Noch garkeine. Hab vor ner Stunde mein Windows neu aufgesetzt. Das Problem tritt immernoch auf. Ich benutz Avira free


----------



## K3n$! (19. Oktober 2013)

Kommt die Meldung vom Browser oder von einem anderen Programme/Plugin?


----------



## Talhuber (19. Oktober 2013)

Hi - dieses Problem hatte ich auch mal - und da war das Datum falsch eingestellt... Gruß...

- und dann würd ich mal die MB-Batterie wechseln...


----------



## loser321 (19. Oktober 2013)

Vorläufig bis es behoben ist:
Firefox
Ich kenne das Risiko anklicken und auf Ausnahme hinzufügen klicken. Zertifikat herunterladen und Status lesen und Regel hinzufügen. 

Aber wo das Problem liegt weiss ich nicht.


----------



## _VFB_ (19. Oktober 2013)

Die Meldung kommt vom Browser.  

Datum hab ich grade eingestellt. Keine Veränderung. 

Was hat das ganze mit der MB-Batterie zu tun ?


----------



## ich111 (19. Oktober 2013)

Ist die Systemzeit richtig? Die Zertifikate sind nämlich immer nur für einen bestimmten Zeitraum gültig


----------



## _VFB_ (19. Oktober 2013)

Ja ist sie. Hab sie eben eingestellt.


----------



## keinnick (19. Oktober 2013)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Noch garkeine. Hab vor ner Stunde mein Windows neu aufgesetzt. Das Problem tritt immernoch auf. Ich benutz Avira free



Hast Du schon alle Windows-Updates erledigt? Klingt für mich als wäre der Windows-Zertifikatsspeicher nicht auf Stand wobei FF soweit ich weiß einen eigenen mitbringt.


----------



## _VFB_ (19. Oktober 2013)

Ok. Ich hab den Fehler gefunden  Man sollte natürlich auch das Jahr richtig einstellen  
danke für die Hilfen


----------



## keinnick (19. Oktober 2013)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Ok. Ich hab den Fehler gefunden  Man sollte natürlich auch das Jahr richtig einstellen
> danke für die Hilfen



Geilo  Aber wo kam die falsche Jahreszahl überhaupt her? Windows holt sich doch die Zeit automatisch.


----------



## _VFB_ (19. Oktober 2013)

Keine Ahnung. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich glaub noch keine Internetvetbindung.


----------



## MG42 (10. Juli 2014)

Ah ja, die Systemzeit... wahrscheinlich ist die cmos battery leer. Hatte erst Schss das Sys neu aufspielen zu müssen (inkl. aller Updates etc )... Glück gehabt.


----------

